# jsut signed on



## l r harner (Feb 20, 2009)

was here a bit before but after the crash i thought i would start posting.

so far things have gone well in the smoker (not sure of lingo) its a gas 18inch cabinet i got at gander mountain  

have done lots of reading and just a few smokes on my own so far but that's something i hope to change.

BTW is there a knife sub forum here (im a full time maker and didn't know if i missed it)
also sorry for spelling and punctuation if i was good at writing i would have a desk job 


from my first smoke


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Good looking briskie


----------



## fired up (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Do you mean that you make knives? If so post some pics of them.


----------



## smokin_tarheel (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome to the play ground. O man the food looks wonderful. thanks for the pictures. would love to have some right now.

tarheel bill


----------



## grothe (Feb 20, 2009)

LMAO!!!!! Like you're the only one!!!!

Welcome to SMF!
That's some great lookin Qveiw 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




POINTS for a roll call post w/ Qview!


----------



## sixpack (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome to SMF...Show us some pics of some of the knives you have made.


----------



## l r harner (Feb 20, 2009)

i make mostly kitchen knives and straight razors 
heres a link to my not so updated and unfinished site 
www.harnerknives.com


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 20, 2009)

Glad to have your pics on my monitor, that was a nice touch...

Hey, I think you got our attention, so just keep it rolling...

Oh, if you got ?'s, don't be shy!

Also, on the knives, just do a search, I just did one came up with lots, but I did a broad search...

Welcome to the forum!!!

Eric


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum LR...nice looking knives and grub!


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  It's a great place to learn.


----------



## bassman (Feb 20, 2009)

welcome to the forum.  Thanks for the Qview.  Good looking brisket.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 20, 2009)

WOW, great looking photos. Makes me hungry. Good job. Welcome to the forum. And don't worry about punctuation or spelling. Heck, 6 munths ago i cudnt even spel salesmen, now i our one.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Ha ha ha. That's on a sign my dad had handing in his office when he was a salesman.


----------



## rickw (Feb 20, 2009)

Another welcome, great looking knives you've made.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for joining us at the SMF. Your Qview pucs are great.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA.............Knives and smoking go hand in hand


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcoem to smf. Good to have you aboard!


----------



## alx (Feb 20, 2009)

Good idea on a blacksmithing forum.I am member of the local guild.We do local ren fests and throwing knives from leaf springs are favorite of mine.Welcome.


----------



## l r harner (Feb 20, 2009)

i forge for fun now and then but to pay the bills im a stockremover (grinder monkey )

i am a member of a few blade forums and would have thought there would be a little blurb here about what you use to slice down the great food


----------



## crusty ol salt (Feb 21, 2009)

welcome aboard, looks like you are off to a running start with that qview.


----------



## morkdach (Feb 21, 2009)

i hope you was just kidding about being you first smoke cause it took me several attempts ta get a brisket that pretty. anyway welcome to smf if ya gots ?'s just ask away someone will have ideas for ya.


----------



## carpetride (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard!  Nice looking Que you have there.


----------

